# OSCARS DANGEROUS??



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I seen this amazing looking oscar today. I mean this thing looked awesome. Much better than any ive seen on the net. It has this bright orange color to it and little glowing pink spots on it almost as if it had a little light in its body lighting it up.

Anyways everytime I put my hands over the tank it would swim to the top and try to bite it. I asked the guy are these dangerous and he said that it can take my finger right off. I doubt this is true.
I dont really care about having an aggressive fish but are oscars aggressive?

And also are these things saltwater fish and do i have to make a saltwater set up ?

One more thing to add this thing is 30 dollars. Extremely cheap? Expensive? or Moderate?

I am currently a piranah keeper and I really want to set up another tank for this oscar...

PS: this things was about 8 or 9 inches in length...
thanks a lot


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NO


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

They will bite and draw blood but will not remove your finger.No they are freshwater fish and you will need atleast a 55 gallon for just the oscar by itself they get huge!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

bigboi said:


> They will bite and draw blood but will not remove your finger.No they are freshwater fish and you will need atleast a 55 gallon for just the oscar by itself they get huge!


not, really.... they get to 14" and are agressive but not ablt to take off you finger (i have been bit many times by oscars of all sizes, i own 5) they are not saltwater. They are very drity fish however and if u want one make sure u are willing to spend the money on a good filter. Oh 55 gal is small its more like 75 gal for one. Overall a very very fun fish to own. i say buy your self a 75 gal with a fulval 405 and an ac 300-ac 500 and have one cool fish







oh 30$ for a 9"er is fair, i got 5 2-3"ers for 25$ (but the guy who gave them to me was a member on this site and gave me a discout







)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the help

and i asked the guy minimun tank sizr and he told me 75 gallons so i will be grabbing 2 of these tanks from my unlce for free

but he told me to get a 75 gall but he houses this fish in his store in a 25 gallon


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

oscars are just always nknown for their personalites, theya re always hungry, lol if u walk to a conrer they swim to that corner they always need attention and ultimately food, but they are very smart fishes. gotta love the oscars


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> They will bite and draw blood but will not remove your finger.No they are freshwater fish and you will need atleast a 55 gallon for just the oscar by itself they get huge!


not, really.... they get to 14" and are agressive but not ablt to take off you finger (i have been bit many times by oscars of all sizes, i own 5) they are not saltwater. They are very drity fish however and if u want one make sure u are willing to spend the money on a good filter. Oh 55 gal is small its more like 75 gal for one. Overall a very very fun fish to own. i say buy your self a 75 gal with a fulval 405 and an ac 300-ac 500 and have one cool fish







oh 30$ for a 9"er is fair, i got 5 2-3"ers for 25$ (but the guy who gave them to me was a member on this site and gave me a discout







)
[/quote]

I have had several oscars myself and they are not really that agressive they are pussies they are very owner responsive and yes 75 recomended but 55 is bare minium. Just keep your water params good as the are suceptable to hole in the head!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

bigboi said:


> They will bite and draw blood but will not remove your finger.No they are freshwater fish and you will need atleast a 55 gallon for just the oscar by itself they get huge!


not, really.... they get to 14" and are agressive but not ablt to take off you finger (i have been bit many times by oscars of all sizes, i own 5) they are not saltwater. They are very drity fish however and if u want one make sure u are willing to spend the money on a good filter. Oh 55 gal is small its more like 75 gal for one. Overall a very very fun fish to own. i say buy your self a 75 gal with a fulval 405 and an ac 300-ac 500 and have one cool fish







oh 30$ for a 9"er is fair, i got 5 2-3"ers for 25$ (but the guy who gave them to me was a member on this site and gave me a discout








)
[/quote]

I have had several oscars myself and they are not really that agressive they are pussies they are very owner responsive and yes 75 recomended but 55 is bare minium. Just keep your water params good as the are suceptable to hole in the head!
[/quote]
keeping you water prams good in a 55 with an oscar.... you would need a monster filter, oh and agresstion depends on the fish, all the oscars i have woned and taken care of have been agressive enough, not the same as a dovii, but still not the nicest fish in the world too.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

quit keeping fish now, you are not mentally qualified


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

All I gotta say is

"Oscars on a Plane"


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got an oscar in a 55 gallon and my water parameters are fine. I can manage to miss a water change every now and then and have no problems. You just have to be careful with feeding. I drop food in one at a time so he doesn't rush, I find this causes him to be less messy. 
But whatever, im just saying this so you know its possibly to keep one in a 55 gallon, but if I had the money I would deffently go for a 75 gallon.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

armac said:


> quit keeping fish now, you are not mentally qualified


what was that comment for?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Oscars are one of the most basic and common of cichlids on the market. altho tehy can have attitudes they are not considered a very aggressive fish when compared to its cousens such as the Dovii and others. 
A pet store can house the fish in a 25 only because they don't intend to keep the fish for its entire life. they are not in the buisness of providing fish a good home they are in the buisness of selling them to one.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

oscar is an awsome fish, they are aggresive, but not extremely, and cannot take off your finger. They are freshwater, need a 75 gallon and not a 55 because the 55 is only 12 inches wide and the fish will get longer than that, making it hard to turn around. Good filter a must, fish produces moster waste, like goose poop jk jk


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

there is no way my oscars could fit in 55g. i have had them for about 8yrs and i would say they are both over 14". i have them in 125g with few other fish and think thats pushing it. whenever i open the hood they come almost out of the water trying to get feed. i have been bitten few times by them. they kind of take the skin off your finger. feels like rough sand paper rubbing your skin off


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I saw one kill a guy once but don't tell anyone I said that..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

YES they are DANGEROUS

Mine are f*cking nutts, it just jumped out of the tank, and bit my f*cking hand as i was trying to feed it, it hurt like hell, and its bleeding quit well right now.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

kemper you are able to keep yours in a 55g because its only 4in. in about another 5 months or so that fish should be 9-10in. it will make your water so dirty you will have to do water changes at least 2x a week. i had my oscar in a 55g for awhile before i got my 125g. big messy fish when they are over a year old.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> kemper you are able to keep yours in a 55g because its only 4in. in about another 5 months or so that fish should be 9-10in. it will make your water so dirty you will have to do water changes at least 2x a week. i had my oscar in a 55g for awhile before i got my 125g. big messy fish when they are over a year old.


I've kept an oscar previously in the same aquarium and had no problems. I just watch my feeding and make sure not to leave any left over food. I also make sure I have more then enough filtration as you can see.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

O.J. is looking into the possibility of oscars being the 'real killers'....


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> Well I seen this amazing looking oscar today. I mean this thing looked awesome. Much better than any ive seen on the net. It has this bright orange color to it and little glowing pink spots on it almost as if it had a little light in its body lighting it up.
> 
> Anyways everytime I put my hands over the tank it would swim to the top and try to bite it. I asked the guy are these dangerous and he said that it can take my finger right off. I doubt this is true.
> I dont really care about having an aggressive fish but are oscars aggressive?
> ...


I think 30 dollars is a good price for a oscar. 
That orange,black looking Oscar is one of my favorites and it really does get big as hell.
Its not that dangerous as that guy said. They can be pretty aggressive when someone disturbs the peace and envoirment for them, but the cant bite your finger off








If you want a fish to fear, you should stick to piranhas or Auruganas


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Mikos said:


> Well I seen this amazing looking oscar today. I mean this thing looked awesome. Much better than any ive seen on the net. It has this bright orange color to it and little glowing pink spots on it almost as if it had a little light in its body lighting it up.
> 
> Anyways everytime I put my hands over the tank it would swim to the top and try to bite it. I asked the guy are these dangerous and he said that it can take my finger right off. I doubt this is true.
> I dont really care about having an aggressive fish but are oscars aggressive?
> ...


I think 30 dollars is a good price for a oscar. 
That orange,black looking Oscar is one of my favorites and it really does get big as hell.
Its not that dangerous as that guy said. They can be pretty aggressive when someone disturbs the peace and envoirment for them, but the cant bite your finger off








*If you want a fish to fear, you should stick to piranhas *or Auruganas








[/quote]
Piranhas are not fish fish to fear at all :laugh: You want something crazy get a redline snakehead (if u can).


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Well I seen this amazing looking oscar today. I mean this thing looked awesome. Much better than any ive seen on the net. It has this bright orange color to it and little glowing pink spots on it almost as if it had a little light in its body lighting it up.
> 
> Anyways everytime I put my hands over the tank it would swim to the top and try to bite it. I asked the guy are these dangerous and he said that it can take my finger right off. I doubt this is true.
> I dont really care about having an aggressive fish but are oscars aggressive?
> ...


I think 30 dollars is a good price for a oscar. 
That orange,black looking Oscar is one of my favorites and it really does get big as hell.
Its not that dangerous as that guy said. They can be pretty aggressive when someone disturbs the peace and envoirment for them, but the cant bite your finger off








*If you want a fish to fear, you should stick to piranhas *or Auruganas








[/quote]
Piranhas are not fish fish to fear at all :laugh: You want something crazy get a redline snakehead (if u can).
[/quote]

Hehe you are right about but i meant the fingerchoppers







pirayas can be aggressive as hell and bite for the fingertops right?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

piraya bite chunks, but oscars won't.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Mikos said:


> Well I seen this amazing looking oscar today. I mean this thing looked awesome. Much better than any ive seen on the net. It has this bright orange color to it and little glowing pink spots on it almost as if it had a little light in its body lighting it up.
> 
> Anyways everytime I put my hands over the tank it would swim to the top and try to bite it. I asked the guy are these dangerous and he said that it can take my finger right off. I doubt this is true.
> I dont really care about having an aggressive fish but are oscars aggressive?
> ...


I think 30 dollars is a good price for a oscar. 
That orange,black looking Oscar is one of my favorites and it really does get big as hell.
Its not that dangerous as that guy said. They can be pretty aggressive when someone disturbs the peace and envoirment for them, but the cant bite your finger off








*If you want a fish to fear, you should stick to piranhas *or Auruganas








[/quote]
Piranhas are not fish fish to fear at all :laugh: You want something crazy get a redline snakehead (if u can).
[/quote]

Hehe you are right about but i meant the fingerchoppers







pirayas can be aggressive as hell and bite for the fingertops right?








[/quote]
well, pirayas are something different, i thought we were talkin about rbps here,lol/


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

discussions evolve in time lol.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

im not saying its good and feel sorry for them but my sis has two in a 55 and they have never seen anything larger from the 2 previous owners ones 12 the others 14 inches they seem okay but they would really be happy in a 75 or 90


----------

